
How 'Gossip Girl' Is Changing the Way We Watch Television - dbreunig
http://nymag.com/arts/tv/features/46225/
======
dbreunig
I'm of the mind this is the case study for the upcoming generation of
consumers. It's about the IP, not the medium. How else could a TV show be
about so much more than the 40 minute episode?

~~~
nazgulnarsil
it's about telling us what we like instead of the other way around. and the
scary thing is that it is working so well.

